# Back bar bottle



## midway49 (Mar 25, 2009)

Dug a back bar bottle with white enamel lettering.  But paint is stained brown.  Is there a way to brighten the white?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Mar 26, 2009)

or rub damp baking soda over it.


----------



## midway49 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for the help.   I'll try those suggestions.


----------



## midway49 (Apr 20, 2009)

At the suggestion of a friend, I tried CLR and muriatic acid.   Straight CLR had no effect, but undiluted acid did the job.


----------

